# Tobacco Ejuices



## audiophile011 (10/3/15)

As suggested in the thread, this will now serve as "directory" of all the locally-available tobacco ejuices that I am aware of.

*Local Brands

Vape Elixir*

Black Cigar -Straight forward dark tobacco, widely popular. - http://vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/vape-elixir.html -
Plain Tobacco - Dry, cigarette-like tobacco. - http://vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/vape-elixir.html
Coumarin Pipe - A spicy, sweetish coumarin tobacco - http://vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/vape-elixir.html
Shipwrecked - A spiced version of Plain Tobacco - http://vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/vape-elixir.html

To be continued...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (10/3/15)

Have you tried Heather's Heavenly Vapes from www.juicyjoes.co.za? For me their Huntsman and Dark Horse are good NETs without any added non-tobacco flavours.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## audiophile011 (10/3/15)

Andre said:


> Have you tried Heather's Heavenly Vapes from www.juicyjoes.co.za? For me their Huntsman and Dark Horse are good NETs without any added non-tobacco flavours.



Thanks for the suggestion @Andre , its thanks to one of your previous posts that I have those two juices, along with Maple Eh on order. Looking forward muchly!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/3/15)

audiophile011 said:


> Thanks for the suggestion @Andre , its thanks to one of your previous posts that I have those two juices, along with Maple Eh on order. Looking forward muchly!


Ah, good, hope they do not disappoint. Were my go to tobacco juices for a long time. Nowadays I am a fan of Tark's Select Reserve Matador (cigar base), but unfortunately VapeMob is no longer a reseller so have to import same. The Virus (aka H1N1) by Nicoticket is also good - sweeter with maple.


----------



## Silver (10/3/15)

Lol @audiophile011 - love your chirp regarding HV Sunshine Cured
It is a great tobacco indeed!

Also love WB Blackbird. 

I agree, not all that much on the local tobacco scene. Seems like many vapers are more interested in the dessert type of vapes. 

I echo @Andre's sentiments on the HHV tobaccoes - they are just marvellous and they deal a serious punch!

Let us know if you find any easily available yet unknown gems.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dr Evil (10/3/15)

Havana Gold from Juicy Joe's, awesome awesome tobacco juice

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Sir Vape (10/3/15)

Hey man

The Ripe Vapes VCT is a good bacco vape. http://www.sirvape.co.za/collections/ripe-vapes/products/vct

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## free3dom (10/3/15)

Also have a look at the Vape Elixir range...a couple of really nice (non-deserty) tobaccos in there 

Black Cigar
Coumarin Pipe
Shipwrecked
Pure Tobacco

Best part is they are local, cheap, and great quality juices

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/15)

We are in the "Who has stock" forum, so the retailers are free to post their tobacco offerings here

Would actually be nice to get all the locally available tobaccoes mentioned here in one thread.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## brads (11/3/15)

*VE Black Cigar* is really good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (11/3/15)

Also try VooDoo's Devils Breath


----------



## KieranD (11/3/15)

I have the Vaponaute range available  
Into the Wild and On the Storm are 2 excellent bacco's 

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/vaponaute

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/3/15)

KieranD said:


> I have the Vaponaute range available
> Into the Wild and On the Storm are 2 excellent bacco's
> 
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collections/vaponaute


Some reviews of those here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/vaponaute-juice-reviews.t8284/

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShaneW (13/3/15)

If you like HV sun-cured, you should try vapour mountain legends Guevara.


----------



## audiophile011 (13/3/15)

Silver said:


> Lol @audiophile011 - love your chirp regarding HV Sunshine Cured
> It is a great tobacco indeed!
> 
> Also love WB Blackbird.
> ...



Haha, I currently have the last dregs of the HV SCT in my MPT3. I'm already feeling edgy thinking of running out.

I can't wait for the HHV juices I have on order - everything I've read about them is positive to say the least.

In reply to your next post - my original intention behind the post was exactly something along those lines - there is a load of info on tobacco juices (local and int.), but it is very scattered. Being that tobacco flavors are what most people would head towards when coming off the stinkies, it may be a worthwhile sticky.

I'll compile all the juices I'm aware on into the first post, and it would be appreciated if others could fill in any I've left out.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## audiophile011 (13/3/15)

free3dom said:


> Also have a look at the Vape Elixir range...a couple of really nice (non-deserty) tobaccos in there
> 
> Black Cigar
> Coumarin Pipe
> ...



Thanks for the response, bud. My initial post wasn't very well thought out, and I neglected to mention what I have already tried.

Vape Elixir is my current ADV. Initially it was just black cigar, but recently I have started mixing the BC with the coumarin pipe, as well as the shipwrecked and PT. SW and PT on their own are not for me - too much o'dour wet dog. Mixed with BC, though, they are great!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## audiophile011 (13/3/15)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Also try VooDoo's Devils Breath


I've been eyeing it out since it launched. Unfortunately it is the only juice you have that appeals, and I can't justify paying the same price for shipping as I do for the juice. The moment it becomes available closer to home(if it does), I'll scoop it up!


----------



## audiophile011 (13/3/15)

ShaneW said:


> If you like HV sun-cured, you should try vapour mountain legends Guevara.



Really? The reason I am so fond of the HV is because it is a no-nonsense, straight forward tobacco flavour. Guevara seems to be the opposite, from what I've read - heavily spiced and flavoured tobacco. Either way, it will added to my next VM order along with the few fruit flavors on the planet that I do enjoy.


----------



## huffnpuff (13/3/15)

HHV Dark Horse almost identical to HV sun dried. I find HHV tobaccos to be one of the best no-nonsense juices out there. Guevara is for peach/fruit lovers and not for tobacco enthuisiasts.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (13/3/15)

audiophile011 said:


> Really? The reason I am so fond of the HV is because it is a no-nonsense, straight forward tobacco flavour. Guevara seems to be the opposite, from what I've read - heavily spiced and flavoured tobacco. Either way, it will added to my next VM order along with the few fruit flavors on the planet that I do enjoy.



When I tasted the HV SCT it reminded me alot of Guevara, it is spicy though. 

Gaia is another really good tobacco by HHV.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/15)

audiophile011 said:


> I've been eyeing it out since it launched. Unfortunately it is the only juice you have that appeals, and I can't justify paying the same price for shipping as I do for the juice. The moment it becomes available closer to home(if it does), I'll scoop it up!



Hi @audiophile011 - just keep an eye on *VapeClub *- they do stock Voodoo. Not sure if they have Dragons Breath, but if they do, you could always combine it with other juice orders


----------



## Silver (13/3/15)

audiophile011 said:


> Really? The reason I am so fond of the HV is because it is a no-nonsense, straight forward tobacco flavour. Guevara seems to be the opposite, from what I've read - heavily spiced and flavoured tobacco. Either way, it will added to my next VM order along with the few fruit flavors on the planet that I do enjoy.



Guevara is a nice juice but a bit too much spice for me for an ongoing vape. HHV takes the cake for me in terms of no-nonsense "pure" tobacco juices that deliver strong punches. My favourites are Huntsman, Dark Horse and Gaia. Top notch juices for tobacco lovers.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------

